

Ask HN: Do you blog about professional AND personal topics? - pattle

I&#x27;m guessing quite a lot of people here have a blog where they write about topics related to their profession e.g marketing, development etc<p>Do any of you also use the same blog to write about personal topics?  For example hobbies or events you have been too that are not related to your work?  I&#x27;m thinking about doing this but do you think its acceptable?<p>In my opinion its okay to have a mixture of both.  I find it quite refreshing to get an insight into people&#x27;s personal lives too.
======
lmm
I do this, but I'm not writing with an audience in mind; blogging is first and
foremost a way to organize my own thoughts.

------
DanBC
I'd find it a bit weird. It depends how much crossover there is.

------
moyolehippie
honestly, as someone who enjoys reading blogs, I do like reading what the
blogger is passionate about

~~~
soneca
I don't. Actually, I am talking about twitter here, which it is not the same.
I follow some recomended UX experts with the only reason to learn more about
UX - learn about good posts, good tools, good books, good events on the theme.
When one of them tweet something personal is a little annoying to me.

I know anyone have the right to tweet anything, but with this "experts" there
is a implicit commitment of a professional relationship between she and her
followers. If you want to blog hoping for a big audience, expecting to create
your own brand, be a reference on your field, than I think it should be only
professional stuff. But if it is not the case and if you are completely clear
about it for first arrivers on your blog description, than of course it is ok.

